# South Carolina...



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone have a free weekend coming up and wanna try to meet up? Gomez is good to go on his shots.. i'm ready for to get to see all the other great dogs out there..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Wish I was closer, to come to it. We are doing one in Cedar Key Fl in May. I have heard there are going to be over 50 dogs. I will be there for that one.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just curious ... where in SC? I'll be in Hilton Head for a 2 day dog show the weekend of March 8&9. Will be travelling with all 4 goldens ...


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

i'm in upstate.. on border of Nc... so hilton head isnt too close.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd like to! Let me check my schedule for the next few weeks. We talked about Jones Gap but that's a little too far I think. Like 120 miles! Maybe Spartanburg is we could find a good place to meet. Looks like it might be a good halfway point.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ya'll get the dates up I might have to make a road trip to meet you guys if I am not in the hospital again. LOL


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

well. i'm good for any of the next up coming weekends.. just as long as its not freezing out.. i dont do good with cold.. lol.. but i'm really excited lol so just let me know when and where.. of course.. it would have to be within a certain distance from rock hill sc ... spartanburg is ok.. not that close but i think that would be the fartherst i could go..


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, can we try one of these again? Anybody free this Sunday? Or maybe next weekend? I can travel all over the upstate, so let me know...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Okay, can we try one of these again? Anybody free this Sunday? Or maybe next weekend? I can travel all over the upstate, so let me know...


 
We have dinner and a concert this Sunday, so that won't work for us. Next Sunday should work though. The question is where? Crowders Mtn might work, but I'm sure there is no off leash area. Any ideas of somewhere else?


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

anyone got a free weekend coming up??!


----------



## SC Golden (May 10, 2010)

*Looking for South Carolina Breeder*

I'm a new member to this forum. We recently lost our 8 year old Golden to cancer and will be looking to replace her some time this summer. I've been searching the web for the past several weeks and have noticed there are very few breeders in South Carolina and specifically in the Upstate. I'm wondering where those of you from SC obtained your dogs from? We prefer a dog with a darker red coat as this is what our was. Merlins Mom, Merlin looks very similar to our "Maggie" thus I'd be very interested to know where you obtained her from. Thanks in advance for the help.

SC Golden


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Merlin's Mom works with a rescue, so she may be able to help you find a dog. And welcome to the forum! I'm in Simpsonville too.


----------



## SC Golden (May 10, 2010)

Marjory, Did you obtain your dog from a local breeder?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

SC Golden said:


> Marjory, Did you obtain your dog from a local breeder?


No, we got Gus from a breeder in Georgia. I'm not sure I would recommend him as now, knowing what I've learned here, he was probably not a great breeder.


----------

